# ASUS ABN-LA Motherboard



## Joe E. (Oct 8, 2006)

:sigh: I'm starting with ASUS ABN-LA Motherboard and no owners manual available,I found a picture of it online.The leads coming from the case are marked positive and negative but on the board I can't find anything saying positive or negative.If I connect them backwards will I burn anything up?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

It would appear this was used in Hp comps. You shouldn't burn anything out. If the wrong way round it just won't work.


----------

